# New dummy cell that I machined



## rain_man_ind (Jan 10, 2007)

I turned this on my lathe 

The conductor is made out of aluminum
The insulator is made out of delrin (so it should be pretty durable)






two pieces apart (notice the knurled spot to keep it from slipping out)





Pieces together front view





Pieces together rear view





Side by side to compare size with actual AA battery





picture of the three types i have made a bunch of so far

I was just wondering if anyone would be interested in some of these

i can also make them in other sizes (cr123, AAA, etc.)

i can also use a different conductor material if requested (brass, steel, etc.)

The price ranges from $8-$10 depending on cell size, and i can make any custom length you may need (price for custom size varies), the ones shown above are not the only ones i make,just the ones i have taken pictures of so far.

PM me if you are interested


----------



## Ledean (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks very good.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 10, 2007)

:goodjob: Looks nice! how much for the CR123? I'm new here and thought this disease was limited to myself. I glad I'm not alone. Tons of good info here!


----------



## sandbasser (Jan 10, 2007)

Add me to your 'interested parties' list. (I like the AA and would also be interested in CR123 size). Any idea of the cost???

Thanks,


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 10, 2007)

It looks like a short door hinge. This gives me some ideas.. *breaks out the dremmel*


----------



## highorder (Jan 10, 2007)

> i can also use a different conductor material if requested (brass, steel, etc.)




you will find that aluminum has better electrical properties than any other common metal (save copper) and is easier to machine than anything but plastic!
nice work. :goodjob:


----------



## waynejitsu (Jan 10, 2007)

PM the prices for AA, AAA and CR123 please


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 10, 2007)

That looks very nice.

I like your use of the knurl to hold it. That would not have occured to me. My first thought would have been to pin it or a dab of glue.

Daniel


----------



## wquiles (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice 

Will


----------



## Nebula (Jan 10, 2007)

RMI - please add me to your interested list. 123, AA and AAA should do nicely. Do you have plans for other sizes? I may have need for a 14670? Thanks. KK


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 10, 2007)

Considerably more elegant than bolts and nuts and washers and tape like I use!!!

I have a few "ghetto" aluminum dummies I made as well.

I wish you the best in your endevour!!!


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 10, 2007)

I do have plans for other sizes but first i need
the real thing to take the measurements off of

if any of you have some old dead cells that you
dont need anymore i could use a few items i could 
take the measurements but dont feel like paying the 
full price for ones i wont use


----------



## PGP (Jan 11, 2007)

I have some that you can use to take measurements! These are not dead so I will need them back. Just let me know which ones you want and I will bring them next time I see you. I have 18650, 17670, 17500, 14670, 14500, RCR123 & RCR2.

Patrick



rain_man_ind said:


> I do have plans for other sizes but first i need
> the real thing to take the measurements off of
> 
> if any of you have some old dead cells that you
> ...


----------



## Nebula (Jan 13, 2007)

Patrick - Have you been able to get the measurements for these cells? If not, let me know and I can measure the 18650, 14670, 14500, and RCR123. Thanks. 

R_M_I - I am still interested in buying some of these. 



PGP said:


> I have some that you can use to take measurements! These are not dead so I will need them back. Just let me know which ones you want and I will bring them next time I see you. I have 18650, 17670, 17500, 14670, 14500, RCR123 & RCR2.
> 
> Patrick


----------



## carrot (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no use for these, but they're nifty so I'm interested. I want at least an AA, maybe a CR123 as well.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 14, 2007)

Definitely interested in a 14670! Will send PM.


----------



## myk (Jan 14, 2007)

First, these look freaking awesome, and if you can make me one (or 3) the size difference between a regular mag and a MagLED so as to use a Kroll/regular miniMag clickie on a miniMagLED. I can get this length for you - 

Second, (sorry, this isn't a B/S/T forum) anyone looking for the CR123 or AA size dummy on the cheap can check out AW's for $5 each here: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103143

They're not quite as elegant or nearly as freakin cool looking, but they do in fact get the job done


If you can make the custom jobs for me (I'll re-post with the measurements) of the part of an AA add me to the interest list

Also something to consider - I'm not sure what you can do with the delrin, but if you could make adapters that DONT SUCK to use a AA battery in place of a D battery (eg, delrin tube with metal bottom contact, AA slips in the top)

Currently all of the adapter I have seen suck pretty bad- your solution if it scales could be nice =)


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 15, 2007)

I thought this post was going to die for a while there but guess not so I'll 
keep making them. 
hopefully I can get at least ten orders.

I am also looking into alternative materials if anyone is interested
these include... polycarbonate, nylon, abs, pvc, etc.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a quick note, Rain_man_ind. This thread is getting very close to being considered a feeler/group buy, if not there already. Probably the best thing to do is, decide if you definitely want to make some of these things, request to have this thread closed, and start a fresh one in the Group Buy and Passaround section of the forum.

BTW, welcome to CPF!

Also not a bad idea to let us know a little more about yourself. There's been a lot of new people coming straight onto the forum, offering to sell things, and people are a little suspicious at first. Rightfully so, and I've felt that way before myself.

Another BTW... Delrin is just fine with me if that's what you already have. The black housing looks quite nice.

Let us know asap if you can, before we get in trouble here.


----------



## PGP (Jan 16, 2007)

You can give him the measuremments if you want! I was just going to give him the batteries to take his own measurements. I know when I am doing something like that I would rather have the real deal in front of me to take measurements than to hope that I dont screw up a whole bunch of them because some one else made an error in thier measurements.



Nebula said:


> Patrick - Have you been able to get the measurements for these cells? If not, let me know and I can measure the 18650, 14670, 14500, and RCR123. Thanks.
> 
> R_M_I - I am still interested in buying some of these.


----------



## PGP (Jan 16, 2007)

I can vouch for him, his dad and I have been in the same Shelby dodge car club for about 15 years. Each month he would come with his dad to the car club meeting and would push him a little closer to the flashaholic edge buy showing off a few new light each time. Last month he finally saw the light and bought an Jetbeam MK-II.



Bimmerboy said:


> Also not a bad idea to let us know a little more about yourself. There's been a lot of new people coming straight onto the forum, offering to sell things, and people are a little suspicious at first. Rightfully so, and I've felt that way before myself.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 16, 2007)

Dont know where to start...

PGP knows me, im not here just to get money 
i just dont really know where to start and 
was wondering if i could make some money in 
the mean time to pay for my flashlight projects 
in the future.

i can do many things with my machine shop if 
anyone is interested, and im always willing to help

and about the group buy thing... someone is going 
to have to help me with that ... moving the post 
and such


----------



## Nebula (Jan 16, 2007)

Patrick - I like your idea better. My eyes aren't as good as they once were. Do you have a 123, 14670, 14500 (slightly larger diameter than the AA in my experience), and AAA to pass on to RMI? If you need any of these let me know, as I am happy to send them out. Kirk 



PGP said:


> You can give him the measuremments if you want! I was just going to give him the batteries to take his own measurements. I know when I am doing something like that I would rather have the real deal in front of me to take measurements than to hope that I dont screw up a whole bunch of them because some one else made an error in thier measurements.


----------



## Nebula (Jan 16, 2007)

double post


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Nebula and RMI - The 14670 is AA width (will fit in a Minimag tube), and 67.7mm in length. It's a flat-top style, but I think the dummy cell would be even better in a button top of the same length.

The 14500 I got over a year and a half ago is exactly the length of a regular AA, but only with the solder dab on top. Over time, the dab flattened out to be the same height as a AA button.

Hope that helps.

RMI - A moderator can help you out with closing this thread when requested. Then you'd just start a new one in the Group Buy area if/when you're ready.

PGP - Good vouch. I'll take it. BTW, Shelby Dodge club?.... very cool.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 16, 2007)

well i have some free time today so i think ill machine the dummies that people have requested... well at least the 123's, the AA's, and the AAA's


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Plus one 67.7mm long AA with a button top, hopefully?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Plus one 67.7mm long AA with a button top, hopefully?


----------



## PGP (Jan 17, 2007)

I have all the batteries that I listed in my post #13. I will give them to him next time I see him. I did forget to list the AAA, I forgot that I have 2 of those from my AWR Nano.



Nebula said:


> Patrick - I like your idea better. My eyes aren't as good as they once were. Do you have a 123, 14670, 14500 (slightly larger diameter than the AA in my experience), and AAA to pass on to RMI? If you need any of these let me know, as I am happy to send them out. Kirk


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 17, 2007)

sure i will make one or more if requested of those 67.7mm long AA's 

yay i finally got my jetbeam mkII and it came with a ton of stuff, i was surprised
it came with the glowing yellow push button, a black one, bright orange on, and translucent orange one plus tons of replacement o-rings... it did take forever to ship though, but im happy and surely hooked to the led lights


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 17, 2007)

sure i will make one or more if requested of those 67.7mm long AA's 

yay i finally got my jetbeam mkII and it came with a ton of stuff, i was surprised
it came with the glowing yellow push button, a black one, bright orange on, and translucent orange one plus tons of replacement o-rings... it did take forever to ship though, but im happy and surely hooked to the led lights


----------



## Nebula (Jan 17, 2007)

BB - thanks for clarifying. Yes, I should have been more clear in my post. I agree that the dummy with button top should work very nicely. 

BTW -(and not relevant to the post) I recently tried to use a couple of new AW 14500s in one of my 2xAA lights. They would not load. I checked and found that the 14500s are very slightly larger in diameter. Kirk 




Bimmerboy said:


> Nebula and RMI - The 14670 is AA width (will fit in a Minimag tube), and 67.7mm in length. It's a flat-top style, but I think the dummy cell would be even better in a button top of the same length.
> 
> The 14500 I got over a year and a half ago is exactly the length of a regular AA, but only with the solder dab on top. Over time, the dab flattened out to be the same height as a AA button.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I recently asked AW about the 14670 dimensions, and diameter fitment in a Minimag, but didn't ask about the 14500. I have both on their way from AW and will report back. My assumption is they'll both go in.

What type of AA light did the 14500 have trouble with?


----------



## Nebula (Jan 18, 2007)

Bimmerboy said:


> I recently asked AW about the 14670 dimensions, and diameter fitment in a Minimag, but didn't ask about the 14500. I have both on their way from AW and will report back. My assumption is they'll both go in.
> 
> What type of AA light did the 14500 have trouble with?


 
Nothing mainstream. I have been driving Milky nuts with mods for strange and unusual lights, and when we could not find a use for a Coleman Graphite 2xAA that I picked up recently, Milky suggested the 14500s with a Mag 5 cell PR bulb. The Coleman is a very hardly little light with a PR base so I thought I could put it to use. The fact that it is well built is likely the reason that I cannot get the 14500s into the tube. The Graphite tube is lined with a fairly thick metal liner that will need to be bored to use the 14500s. AAs slide in very easily. 

I have put that project on my "someday I may" list.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 18, 2007)

14500's have a little trouble fitting into minimags, 
they only fit about half way down the tube,
that is the original reason i made the dummy cell


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Let us know how things go, and when you want to make 'em, RMI. If you don't get 10 people interested, I'd have no problem with 10 bucks as opposed to 8.


----------



## bombelman (Jan 18, 2007)

Very clever... I use mostly 1-cell lights 
But still like it !

However, I might need a spacer to fit 18560 in a 2C housing.
The 18650 would drop in from the back. The rest of the space
would be the delrin and an aluminum rod to make up for 2C length...

Doable ? Cheers !


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 20, 2007)

well that seems like all the people that are going to be interested, so will everyone who was interested please PM me how many you want


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 20, 2007)

rain_man_ind said:


> well that seems like all the people that are going to be interested, so will everyone who was interested please PM me how many you want



Wondering if this might generate any more interest.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1802015&postcount=11


----------



## Nebula (Jan 20, 2007)

RMI - Per your suggestion PM inbound. Kirk


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 21, 2007)

PM coming in the morning after sobering up. These things look quite nice. If nobody else want's 'em, that's their problem...lol.


----------



## DonX_Fi (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello
I would buy one dummy AAA ,please !
Count me on.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 23, 2007)

ok i have just ordered a few four foot pieces of barstock that are precut to the OD of all the cells except the uncommon sizes, this will make things a little easier for me and also the dummies will look a little better, so thank you for you patience 

the reason these are taking a little while to make was because i had to make a AA dummy, .552" in diameter out of 7/8" delrin rod, so ordering this material makes things a little easier for me


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 23, 2007)

No worries about any waiting, man. I'm glad you offered to make these in the first place!

BTW, could you clarify about the barstock? If it's the full OD of a cell, does that leave no room for the Delrin covering? In other words, are you making them bare metal? Apologies if I'm being dense.


----------



## vortechs (Jan 24, 2007)

Bimmerboy said:


> BTW, could you clarify about the barstock? If it's the full OD of a cell, does that leave no room for the Delrin covering? In other words, are you making them bare metal? Apologies if I'm being dense.



If they are just a bit smaller OD than a cell then I assume the last step would be to cover them in with a shrink wrap coating (rather than machined delrin).


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd be interested in:

2 x D Cell

from the information gathered via CPF, an 18650 is interpreted as 18mm x 65mm + 0 (to represent a cylindrical cell)
ie 18mm+65mm+0=18650


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 24, 2007)

if you look at the pictures of the AA dummy i made you can see that the conductor
is much smaller than the OD of the cell 

and the barstock i was talking about was delrin barstock

having most of the cell made of delrin makes it much lighter and also more durable


----------



## Gnufsh (Jan 24, 2007)

I would be interested in one to space out a 14670 to the length to 2 AAs.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 24, 2007)

rain_man_ind said:


> and the barstock i was talking about was delrin barstock


I knew that... just testing ya'  ... lol.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 24, 2007)

ok new update, for those of you who i asked if they could pay with check i am finally figuring out how to recieve money on paypal so if you wish to pay with paypal you now can


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 24, 2007)

ok new update, for those of you who i asked if they could pay with check i am finally figuring out how to recieve money on paypal so if you wish to pay with paypal you now can


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 28, 2007)

update, i finally got pictures of the three dummy cells(look at the top of the first page), i still dont have the AAA done yet though. 
so keep bringing in the orders

PS: I will be starting to ship the orders as soon as i recieve a PM from you


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 28, 2007)

They look great!

One question though. Was the 14650 a typo, or is it actually 50mm?


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 28, 2007)

no i have had a few requests for a 14650, the AA is the same as the 14500


----------



## vortechs (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm interested in these nice dummy cells. I like the idea of not having to ever worry about the shrinkwrap tearing or wearing through, like you would on a conventional solid aluminum dummy cell with a shrinkwrap coating. 

I'll help support this new product. Add me to the list for an AA-size (14500) dummy cell. 

How close are we to getting the price down to $8 each?


----------



## Knighthood (Jan 29, 2007)

Gnufsh said:


> I would be interested in one to space out a 14670 to the length to 2 AAs.



I would be too if the 14670 would fit in a minimag. If it does not, does it fit in a Fenix flashlight ?

What Li-ion battery does fit in a minimag ?

Oh Rain_man, are you saying after you put in a dummy cell, then the 14500 fit okay ?

What cell size is 14650 ? 

Thanks !!


----------



## vortechs (Jan 29, 2007)

An AA-size cell is 14500. It is 14mm diameter and 50mm long. The term 14500 is usually used on CPF when talking about an AA-size 3.7V Li-Ion cell. 

A 14650 cell is like a long AA cell. It is 14mm diameter and 65mm long. The 14650 cells discussed on CPF are 3.7V Li-Ion cells.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 29, 2007)

Have you considered making dummy D's or multi-D's that you can open up and put stuff inside?


----------



## Knighthood (Jan 29, 2007)

vortechs said:


> An AA-size cell is 14500. It is 14mm diameter and 50mm long. The term 14500 is usually used on CPF when talking about an AA-size 3.7V Li-Ion cell.
> 
> A 14650 cell is like a long AA cell. It is 14mm diameter and 65mm long. The 14650 cells discussed on CPF are 3.7V Li-Ion cells.


Then the 14670 cell must be 14mm diameter and 70mm long. Which mean I'll need a 30mm long dummy cell for a 2 AA size mini mag flashlight ( correct me if I am wrong here ). But I am hearing that some people cannot get the 14mm size all the way down to the bottom of their AA mini mag light.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 29, 2007)

this is an answer to two posts 

yes i just got some pvc barstock in the diemeter of a D cell and need some requests or at least people interested before get started, im gonna make a cummy cell and hopefully a d-sized holder that you can put a cr123, AA, etc. inside of so you can use smaller cells on a big flashlight if you wish 

and about knighthood's question about the 14mm's not fitting into minimag tubes,
its not because of the size, on the 14500 lithium cells there is a thing that runs down the side under the shrink wrap and that makes it fit kinda snug in not fit at all about half way down the tube of a minimag

i will probly be putting this post in the group buy section to try and get a few more interested people and will be adding much more to the selection soon

if anyone was interested, i can make a dummy cell any dimension, so if you need a custom spacer or anything of the sort just give me a PM


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 29, 2007)

as per request of AndyTiedye i have made a d-sized cell that you can put a AA inside of 
and will be making one today that you can put a cr123 inside of

these take a little more work than the dummy cells so they will probably be between $15 and $20 

im gonna take some pictures today and post them , so please comment on them and hopefully i get a few interested people, and if i get enough interested people i will make a multi-D holder


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Nebula (Jan 29, 2007)

RMI-  for my order. Thanks for making these available. Kirk


----------



## Knighthood (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you Rain_man. I know you know it but thought it might help you keep track of who paid from this site too.


----------



## vortechs (Jan 30, 2007)

for two AA-size dummy cells.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Jan 30, 2007)

sweet, keep the orders coming, i am shipping the stuff tomarrow


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 30, 2007)

Hate to do this in a non-B/S/T thread, but for tracking purposes...

 for one dummy 14670.

Quite sure I'll be thinking of a couple other uses for different sizes. Thanks, RMI!


----------



## rain_man_ind (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone else interested?


----------



## myk (Feb 2, 2007)

pix below of the dummies that rain_man_ind made for me they make it so I can use a clickie made for a regular minimag (incan) with the mini-magLED

From left:
Mmag LED tailcap, (dummy in front), stock Mmag tailcap, (blurry dummy in front), Terralux (TCS1?) tailcap







Stock MMagLED tailcap next to Stock Incan MMag tailcap with dummy on top - kapton tape just so the dummy would stay on top of the spring for the picture





How to put the dummy cell in your flashlight, in case you were confused


----------



## rain_man_ind (Feb 2, 2007)

nice pics, thanks again for them, hard to believe that the thing in the bottom pic is only 1/4 inch tall


----------



## Nebula (Feb 2, 2007)

RMI - my dummy cells arrived today. Excellent workmanship! I have to say that these are by far the best that I have come accross. I will be ordering more. Thanks again for making these available. Kirk


----------



## rain_man_ind (Feb 2, 2007)

hey nebula, i have the 17mm AA size one ready to ship, is that all you wanted, if not ill hold it until you are ready


----------



## Nebula (Feb 2, 2007)

RMI - PM inbound. Kirk

 :thanks:


----------



## Knighthood (Feb 2, 2007)

RMI - I just got my order today. Very nice !!! :goodjob: I will for sure keep you in mind if I needed any more works done.


----------



## vortechs (Feb 2, 2007)

*Got mine today*

I received mine today. They are very nicely constructed. :goodjob:

I like the fact that the outer delrin tube is never going to wear or tear like the wrapper of a solid aluminum dummy cell (potentially shorting a battery pack to the body of a flashlight). 

Can the aluminum center bar be removed from the delrin tube or are the two parts glued together? 

One suggestion I have is to engrave some identification on the delrin tube. Something like, "Dummy AA cell, made by Rain Main Industries, 2007".


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 3, 2007)

How about a dummy with a current regulator in it?
Give my 5D Maglite 2 levels with a 4D LED module
(and keep it happy with NiMH's).


----------



## rain_man_ind (Feb 3, 2007)

delete*


----------



## rain_man_ind (Feb 3, 2007)

i am going to have a metal stamp made soon that i can imprint my name on all my products

and about the current regulators, i have to talk to one of you about that, cause i am not to savvy with those yet

ooh and yes the center can be removed, it is not glued but it is held in place by a 1/4 inch section that is knurled on the aluminum, but it will be very hard to push out


----------



## vortechs (Feb 3, 2007)

I couldn't push the aluminum center core out of the delrin outer tube with my hands. It seems to be a very tight fit. It is good to know that they aren't glued so I could disassemble the two parts if I ever needed to, and I am fairly sure that they aren't going to come apart on their own. 

I weighed a solid aluminum dummy cell and one of Rain Man's dummy cells. The Rain Man cell was about 28% lighter. 

Solid aluminum AA dummy cell = 0.7oz 
Rain Man aluminum core cell = 0.5oz


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

Got mine Saturday. Thanks, RMI!

Great looking dummy cell, and it perfectly fits even a tighter fit, "old" Minimag. It also looks to be quite durable, although I tend not to abuse things anyway. 

What I found out by actually measuring an AW 14670 (which I should've done the day I received a few of 'em), is that it is NOT 67.7mm long. It's an even 67mm. I had RMI make mine based on info I had received, and turns out the dummy cell is just about the same length as a 14670 *with* the 1mm magnet on top. I don't have a caliper, but the 14670 with magnet is approx. 0.3mm longer. Just to restate, RMI made the dummy EXACTLY to my specs, and did not make a mistake. Plus, a 0.3mm difference here will not be affecting anything, so all is good.

Thanks again, RMI! You're an excellent dummy cell maker. I like it so much, I don't care if you were wearing your underwear! 

Uh oh... gotta' watch Wopner.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Feb 5, 2007)

lol thanks for the comment and glad to see you are happy with your stuff
and ... how do you know if I am


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 6, 2007)

rain_man_ind said:


> how do you know if I am




Because you probably haven't been to 400 Oak St. lately.


----------



## rain_man_ind (Feb 6, 2007)

oh sorry btw to the people that haven't received their orders yet, i have been really sick all week


----------



## Nebula (Feb 14, 2007)

RMI - I hope that you are feeling better. Can you update us on our orders? Also, can you make a C into D sleeve? I have a large number of C batteries that I could use if I can put them into my D lights. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## vortechs (Mar 3, 2007)

How long are the tiny dummy cells in post #69?


----------



## Nebula (Mar 3, 2007)

I ordered one and it measures 1/4 inch.


----------



## vortechs (Mar 4, 2007)

Nebula said:


> I ordered one and it measures 1/4 inch.



Thanks Nebula. 

That makes it about 6mm long (1/4 inch = 6.35mm), which is just the right size to allow a 44mm long AAA-size (10440) cell or a 14430-size cell to work in a 50mm AA-size location.


----------



## Nebula (Mar 4, 2007)

vortechs said:


> Thanks Nebula.
> 
> That makes it about 6mm long (1/4 inch = 6.35mm), which is just the right size to allow a 44mm long AAA-size (10440) cell or a 14430-size cell to work in a 50mm AA-size location.


 
Vortechs - From the looks of it, RMI might be able to make it even shorter. Certainly he can make them longer. I would think that RMI could even make a sleeve that the shorter/smaller circumference cell fits into. KK


----------



## 9volt (Apr 8, 2007)

Are these still available? I might be able to use some AAAs


----------



## 02Scuba (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Rain Man Ind !

These look great. I coud use two sub-c dummies and one AA. If you could use copper as the conductive material that would be great. Just PM as to how much I owe you and how you want payment. Best regards,

O2Scuba


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Apr 23, 2007)

Pics seem to be gone, so I can't see what we are talking about.

However,

I might be interested in 3 "spacers" to fill the gap between 2 C ==> 2 D cells. I would like to see your pics tho. I'm toying with some ideas soldering some different copper end-caps/bushings, but something custom-made to fit would be much nicer.


----------



## mraymer (Jul 21, 2007)

Are these still being made/sold? Doesn't appear that rain_man_ind has been on the board for a while.


----------

